# Rabbit Food Help



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

I have 2 rabbits, a very small active Nethie dwarf. 2 pounds, I had him on Oxbow Alfalfa based, as he is a very active rabbit. But lately the store by me has only been carrying the Timothy based oxbow.

Will it make a difference?

And my other rabbit is larger, 7 pounds and much less active. She was a rescue and her previous owner gave her cruddy fiesta food, and she had no free range time. She is now a full free range bunny with no cage.
Is the timothy based food better for her?
Should I feed them different food?

They are not housed together. I have to get her spayed, and my other boy neutered before I can atempt to bond them. 

And one more question. I noticed that oxbow now carries something called "BeneTerra" It is supposes to mimic what a rabbit would find in it's natural habitat. It is about the same price.

It looks interesting, does anyone use this?

And if so is it better then the Regular oxbow?


----------



## PetoftheDay (Aug 4, 2009)

Only baby rabbits need Alfalfa - it has much more calcium than Timothy, which a growing bunny needs, but it can cause trouble for full-grown rabbits. You didn't say, how old are your bunnies?

Definitely give your larger bunny Timothy, not Alfalfa. You can also give them both greens - parsley, Romaine (but not iceberg) lettuce, dandelion greens, and many others. My rabbit lived a long, healthy life and never ate any pelleted food after we brought her home, just hay, veggies and greens. 

Here: http://rabbit.org/care/veggies.html is a good guideline for bunny-safe veggies! Miss Hoppy had her own opinons - for example, baby bok choy was great, big bok choy was not considered even edible!


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

My Youngest is under a year thats why he was on Alfalfa pellets.
But I have gotten them all on a healthy Timothy pellet.
As well as Various Hays, and fresh greens.


----------



## PetoftheDay (Aug 4, 2009)

Okay, I am glad you said "hays" as they need the longer pieces to help digestion et al!


----------

